# Swordtail housing and numbers



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

how many swordtails could i put in an empty 16 gallon tank? empty meaning no other fish in the tank.;-) also, i have heard that males are somewhat aggresive. if this is true, what would be the best male to female ratio? i think that a 1:3 ratio would prolly be best. what do you think? Thanks
Andrew


----------

